# Mainboard piept



## TraphiX (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Habe vorhin meinen Rechner angemacht und statt dessen dass der Bildschirm an geht, fängt das Mainboard an zu piepen.

Woran kann das liegen und wie beheb ich das Problem?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Sinac (18. Januar 2007)

Das bekommst du am einfachsten aus dem Handbuch des Mainboard raus, es kann verschiedene Ursachen haben - CPU, RAM, Graka, Board etc.


----------



## TraphiX (18. Januar 2007)

Das hab´ ich nicht mehr. Hab aber schon die gängigsten dinge durch. Liegt weder an der Graka, noch am ram. Es liegt auch nich an irgendwelchen IDE Kabeln.

=(


----------



## octo124 (18. Januar 2007)

Auch dir ein Dankeschön für die ausreichenden Infos zu deiner Mainboardbezeichnung - aber mit etwas Eigeninitiative nach unterem Strickmuster kannst du dir selbst helfen.

Wenn du das Handbuch verlegt hast, (manche füttern auch ihre Haustiere mit solchen wichtigen Sachen *gg*) ist nichts verloren.
Man besorgt sich einen Zugang zum Internet, googelt nach dem Hersteller, auf dessen Seite nutzt man die Suchfunktion = Eingabe deiner Boardbezeichnung und schon kommt man dahin, wo es das Handbuch mindestens in englisch als pdf zum kostenlosen Download gibt.
Damit wäre Problem1 gelöst.

Findige User lesen auf dem BIOS-Chip den Namen + Version!! aus, googeln dann nach bioskompendium - vergessen nicht die Arbeit dort per Besuch eines Sponsors zu honorieren = damit sowas weiterhin kostenlos im Web gibt - und werden konkret zum PeepCode inkl. möglicher Ursachen informiert.


----------



## TraphiX (18. Januar 2007)

Das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## TraphiX (21. Januar 2007)

Hab ich gemacht, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Auf dem Bios steht:

P4BBF
JA0103US
A2

hab danach gegoogelt, hab im Bios-Kompendium nachgeschaut, jedoch keine Informationen über mein Piepen herausgefunden.

=(

Hat jemand noch einen Tip ?


----------



## octo124 (21. Januar 2007)

Aber sicher - einfach obiges von mir wörtlich lesen + bei Bedarf umsetzen.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde der Community hier mal die genaue Mainboardbezeichnung posten.
Steht im allgemeinen irgendwo auch (leider meistens etwas klein) auf der Platine.

Aber da du nun schon im BIOS-Kompendium warst, wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass der Peepcode sich aus kurzen + langen Tönen zusammensetzt. Ist fast wie Morsezeichen - einfach mal solche Infos dazu und dann wirds schon werden.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Januar 2007)

Du hast im Bios Kompendium geschaut....man merkts
http://www.bios-info.de/4p92x846/amsignal.htm
http://www.bios-info.de/4p92x846/awsignal.htm
http://www.bios-info.de/4p92x846/phoesign.htm

da ich nicht hellsehen kann, welches Bios du benutzt, geschweige denn welches Motherboard.

Und ansonsten den Post von octo nochmal lesen.


----------

